# A wood and glue question



## Yvonne G (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm building a tortoise shed using plywood. I'm not a carpenter, so my shed is sort of like the house that Jack built. I'm going to put either metal strips down the corner seams - long strips of metal shaped in an 'L', or wood, sort of like what you would use for base boards. I'll attach this with finish nails, but I also want to put a bead of some sort of either adhesive or grout-type stuff. What would be best to use for wood on wood, or if I decide on metal (if I can find what I want), metal on wood?


----------



## Prairie Mom (Nov 29, 2014)

Awesome,Yvonne! If the glue isn't going to show, we're big fans of Liquid Nails over here. It's strong and really lasts, but I'm curious what the construction folk have to say


P.s. Thanks for including your cute dog in the photo! hee hee


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 29, 2014)

I changed to photo to a more current view. I'm going to want to cover up the corners, where the plywood pieces come together. And I'll also have to put something under the 'eaves' to keep rain from getting down in between the plywood. The shingles will overhang just a bit, but I still want to use either the base board type strips, or the metal 'L' strips.

Thanks, Chrissy. I thought of Liquid nails too.

(It really is the house that jack built, but it's level, I promise. I think it just looks like it lists to starboard because of the slope of the roof)


----------



## Prairie Mom (Nov 29, 2014)

You took out your dog just to mess with me didn't you? 

Wow! I think it looks great! I'm eager to see it when it's done. You're doing a nice job!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 29, 2014)

Prairie Mom said:


> You took out your dog just to mess with me didn't you?
> 
> Wow! I think it looks great! I'm eager to see it when it's done. You're doing a nice job!



No to mess with me! lol You wrote about Misty and I sat here for a bit and looked and looked and just could not see her. lol


----------



## Prairie Mom (Nov 29, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> No to mess with me! lol You wrote about Misty and I sat here for a bit and looked and looked and just could not see her. lol


That's hilarious! Two dorks with one stone!  ha ha ha


----------



## Maro2Bear (Nov 29, 2014)

@Yvonne G - as noted above the Liquid Nails works well to use on pieces as you fasten them together. I'm also building an enclosure right now, and always use a silicone caulk (clear or white) to waterproof the joints. Here's a quick pix of the product I'm presently using. 100 % waterproof.


----------



## tortadise (Nov 29, 2014)

Urethane products. Like NP1 or NP2. They are your only product that will work well. It's a 80 year caulking that will last under any extreme condition. Other silicones, caulking will fail very quickly. I must say too. I'd put some siding or something the luan you used. It will delaminate over time. Or just paint the bejesus out of it too


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Nov 29, 2014)

If you are planning on gluing the trim to the house along with the nails, look into Gorilla Glue, It will work with wood on wood or metal on wood which ever way you decide to trim it out. (a little goes a long way). If you are just looking to caulk the edges for cosmetics and stop air transfer any premium caulk will do the job. You may have to touch up the caulk every now and then due to the expanding and contraction of the shed due to temperature and moisture variations. Looks great so far.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks, guys. Yeah, because of the too-thick styrofoam that I bought, the corners don't meet up nicely, so I have a bit of a gap where the plywood comes together at the corners. So I was going to cap them. Len - I absolutely LOVE Gorilla masking tape, so I'm sure I'll love Gorilla glue too. And, Kelly - yes, I was planning to paint the shed when it's all finished. Thank you everyone.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 1, 2014)

I like Gorilla Glue. Problem is, it takes FOREVER to completely set up, and it makes what you're gluing super slippy, so it would be a challenge to get the walls to stay in one place while drying!


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 1, 2014)

Oh, the walls are all in place. I just want to glue a capping whatchamacallit on the corners, where the walls come together. I'll also tack it up with finish nails. But mainly its not to 'glue' the caps on the corners, it's to fill the gap left between the two walls where they come together.


----------



## smarch (Dec 1, 2014)

I had this epoxy i used for all sorts of things, originally bought it to put a dab on Nank's tag when he still had it on but read to remove you needed to chisel it and was like no not on his shell i ain't! I don't remember the brand or whatever but it probably wouldn't help with building much but it was great for art 

Our all season porch on our house is nailed on and caulked (I'm assuming with the good stuff since i "helped" (read as "hit my dads fingers with a hammer a lot while trying to nail things) when i was really little. so caulk is definitely a good help especially for sealing up cracks and stuff, it'll be my go to for tort table sealing when i get to that.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 1, 2014)

Yeah...I think I'll buy some Gorilla glue, then also some of the stuff Kelly suggested and try them both to see which I like best


----------



## Dizisdalife (Dec 1, 2014)

I like Gorilla Glue. A buddy of mine repaired an ax handle a couple of years ago with it and he is still chopping wood. Strong stuff. For corners, I have always used silicone caulk to fill the gaps (like what Kelly suggested) and then nailed on the corner molding to make it all look nice. I have used a little caulk under the molding to seal it up, but a couple coats of paint will seal it too.


----------

